# Peaceful Life



## umut gümüşkaya (28 Aug 2013)

This is my last scape, it is set up in end of the May2013. I have still been doing some changing to find my best for this, please share your ideas with me.
This is very poor quality pic and couldn't manage fishes to seem like a swarm depth, but it needs time to be completed, i just wanted to join you all with this state.
I have a channel below, previous slide show of this scape could be found there and couple more as well.

Regards


----------



## Martin in Holland (28 Aug 2013)

Looking very nice, healthy growth...maybe could show a little more of those nice rocks


----------



## George Farmer (28 Aug 2013)

Very nice. 

Can you share some specifications? Tank size etc...


----------



## umut gümüşkaya (29 Aug 2013)

Thank you All,
It still needs more changing and progresses,
Tank size: 90*45*45
Lightining: 2*39W Osram T5 865 HO (8 hours per day)
CO2. 24 hours 4 bouble per sec (pH 6.7)
N: 5ppm 3 days per week
P: 0.5ppm 3 days per week
K: 20ppm after water changing on sunday
Microelement: 10 ml 3 days per week
Excel to make algae under control if necessary
Wednesday and Sunday water changing (approx. %30 - %50)


----------



## umut gümüşkaya (4 Nov 2013)

That's the current condition, i will keep sharing.
Hope you all enjoy...


----------



## umut gümüşkaya (6 Nov 2013)

i had a pic without outlet and with background lightining.
I will attenuate background mayaca after get lengthened all of them.


----------



## richard powell (23 Nov 2013)

This is amazing mate


----------

